# Keeping Halloween Alive!!!



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

My man Alice Cooper has just released a new single!!!
Sounds like our theme song!!!!

Alice Cooper - Keepin Halloween Alive BRAND NEW SINGLE


LYRICS:
I'll keep my jack-o-lantern light on for everyone tonight

Well I'm coming for you this Halloween
It's my favourite time of year And I'm stealing the scene
I terrify the kiddies when I'm walking down the street
I got Snakes in my hair, I got soiders on my feet

I keep it going, I keep it going
I'm keeping Halloween alive, honey 3-6-5
I keep it going, I keep it going
When the sun goes down, I'll be creeping through your town

Trick or trick or treat gimme something to eat
She put razors in my apples and they tasted so sweet
I won't wear a mask when I answer the door
I ain't got no reflection or a shadow no more

I keep it going, I keep it going
I'm keeping Halloween alive, honey 3-6-5
I keep it going, I keep it going
When the sun goes down, I'll be creeping through your town

You can run, you can hide, but you invited me inside
Now I'm here and it's clear I'll be feeding on your fear
You'll be squirming on your floor, that's what Halloween is for
I just can't stop, I'll never stop no no
I just can't stop, I'll never stop.... I want you

I keep it going, I keep it going
I'm keeping Halloween alive, honey 3-6-5
I keep it going, I keep it going
I'm keeping Halloween alive, baby 3-6-5

I keep it going, I keep it going
I'm kept Halloween alive, since 1965
I keep it going, I keep it going
I'll keep my jack-o-lantern light on for everyone tonight


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

okay, that is seriously awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

loved it. wonder what it would sound like with the chipmonks singing it


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

I love it! That song is way too cool.


----------



## MrOCT31 (Oct 15, 2007)

I posted this a week ago on another board but since this has been brought up here I may as well pay homage to my man Alice Cooper the celebrity spokesman of Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is so cooool. thanks for posting that. alice has depth.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Just bought this tonight and have listened to it about a dozen times already.
I absolutely love the coop and all he does. This song will be a mainstay in my collection for the rest of my days.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is way awesome. Alice Cooper is back in black.


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

*WICKED!!! happy i stumbled on this.*


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah it gets lost in this section.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

And here we have yet another reason why Alice Cooper is awesome! And I'm reminded that he is vastly under-represented in my music collection. I must correct this error in my ways...


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Gotta love Alice! I am actually listening to him right now (Zipper Catches Skin), made me laugh when I came across this post! I'll be checking out this new song really soon! He has an awesome "Santa Claws is coming to town" - makes Christmas music fun!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree what a perfect Halloweenforum theme song!


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Great to see something new from Alice Cooper! Definitely a good theme song.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

spiderqueen said:


> Great to see something new from Alice Cooper! Definitely a good theme song.


I saw Alice about a year ago in a small 3,000 seat theater and was blown away by the show!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG, that PSA he did is HILARIOUS!!! I agree with Kprimm...a new Halloween Mainstay.


----------

